# Peeing on himself after baths? Haha.



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

So as you guys probably know, some hedgies get stinky after running on their wheels because they like to throw their poop boots on and get their spray on tans (pee on their bellies) whilst running all night (so they can TOTALLY look hott for the babes  ). So Dewey has needed two baths in the past two weeks because of his lack of personal hygiene. I mean like, he got pretty stinky. However, following both baths, he'll just be romping around on my bed or on my lap when he just pees all over himself. Oh, and on my hoodie and my brand new comforter hahaha. I'm not terribly annoyed by this seeing as how I probably should have let him relieve himself before allowing him on my bed. Anyway, my question is does anyone else's hedgehog like to restinkify themselves after baths? Is it Dewey's form of rebellion? Haha. Just wondering.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He sounds like a character lol I love to hear about all the different hedgie personalities because they seem as varied as ours with no two the same


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

just like twins


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha, my boy just pees on the towel that I'm supposed to be using to DRY him :lol: 

So nowadays, after a bath, even before drying him, I have a piece of paper towel handy at the corner of the sink, and I'll put him there before I do anything else. He'll pee and poop.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky "empties out" in the bath and afterwards I don't have to worry that he's storing anything else up there. That's always nice. :lol:


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha. Yeah, I'll think that he's all done when he's in the bath, but then he still does it hahaha. I'll test out the paper towel thing


----------

